

Cadence & Slang is a book about interaction design. - KevBurnsJr
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nickd/cadence-and-slang-is-a-book-about-interaction-design


======
mullr
Nice idea, but... you're asking for money? That would be a nice thing to put
in the headline or somewhere on the page. I thought you were going to tell me
about what's in the book. I closed the video when you got to the money part,
cranky because I felt like I had been misled.

~~~
KevBurnsJr
Actually I'm the one that posted this cause I'd like to see it get funded.

I am not the one asking for funding, though I have added funding in the form
of a $40 pre-order.

Either Nick hits his $9800 mark and the book gets published or he doesn't and
nobody's card gets charged.

The project is featured on the kickstart.com homepage
<http://www.kickstarter.com/>

------
cinchel
I think this will be a great and useful book because the author has a defined
focus. being that the focus is "making technology (not just websites but all
things new/fancy) helpful" i think it will be something very necessary going
forward.

------
matthooks
I've run into nick a few times lately at a local cafe. From what I've seen,
he's been hard at work on the book and he's definitely got my pledge.

------
eliotsykes
Great book idea, hope it gets funded

